# Aib Tracker redress question



## danika05 (28 Aug 2016)

I'm wondering if anyone can shed a bit of light on this for me...

We arrived home a few days ago to find a letter from AIB telling us that we were, essentially, one of those people who should have been on a tracker all these years instead of our svr.

We hadn't known we were one of those effected.


----------



## Gerry Canning (29 Aug 2016)

danika,
1.Please don,t get your hopes up that you will get a tracker @ lower than variable.it seems AIb are effectively charging Variable rates on these cases.
2. Write and ask for full copy documentation.
3. If 2 fails, send e6.35 and a Subject Access request to them , that means they must send you everything.

You can then see if you (qualify) , and with luck @an ongoing better rate.

The only reason AIB is reviewing is because the Regulators are (belatedly) on their case and AIB are pretending to sort.

This Rate (checking) by AIB seems to be drifting into their EBS book as well.

I have no doubt that AIB are  reviewing for their ends and NOT out of any ethical issue .

Be wary of accepting any future offer/compensation from them, without careful perusal , they have proven themselves untrustworthy.


----------



## danika05 (29 Aug 2016)

Gerry, thanks so much for the reply, I appreciate it.

I've looked over my original post and realise I was a bit vague.


----------



## womble (29 Aug 2016)

Gerry Canning said:


> Gerry, thanks so much for the reply, I appreciate it.
> 
> I've looked over my original post and realise I was a bit vague.
> 
> ...


im not sure if I'm posting correctly. However, we got the same letter. We had a tracker. Fixed and subsequently broke. We didn't get our tracker back. We got the same letter as you. Our tracker back at correct rate of original contract. As the letter states it is an impt document and to hold for dear life!  I can't imagine it's an error on their pat on your case.  In our case we had taken a case to fso. It was on hold pending central bank review. I'd get all your docs like Gerry said. But in the meantime congrats!


----------



## danika05 (29 Aug 2016)

Hiya Womble, congrats also 

Yes, it would seem a bit odd if it was a mistake. I'd imagine they are going over these files with super precision.


Not being able to find the documents is so frustrating. And I just can't relax until I know why and can be sure this isn't all a wonderful dream! I burst into tears when I read the letter, just to have our repayments lowered means so much. But now my blood is boiling when I look back at the last 7 years of stress and upset and tough decisions which we might not have had to live through if we could and should have been on a tracker.


----------



## Wardy7 (29 Aug 2016)

Danika, your second theory is correct. You should have been offered the tracker at the end of your fixed period. They were the general terms of most if not all contracts back then.

I'm PTSB but have been given a tracker rate of 3.25%. Our fight is ongoing.

Congratulations and enjoy YOUR money!!


----------



## PJDCol (29 Aug 2016)

Hi Danika,

Yes enjoy your money and its great to hear further stories like this.This is correct you have been moved back. My friend was also in the exact same situation with AIB and was moved back to tracker last month. She contacted the bank who advised her she was moved back because she was never offered tracker after the fixed rate ended so enjoy.

I am personally a KBC customer and hoping for the same.  Maybe you are not aware of the fight on this for years and the current Central Bank review. You need to thank people like Padriac Kissane among others who are doing an amazing job on this!!!


----------



## danika05 (29 Aug 2016)

Okay, wow!

Thanks for the replies. I think I can actually believe this now!

PJDCol, you're correct, I had no idea this was all happening. I had heard a little bit about it but hadn't paid too much attention as I had no idea it applied to us. I will be forever grateful to those who understood and fought for it. It's just wow, life changing.

I am delighted and very angry at the same time. The decisions we've had to make over the years... Is this child sick enough for the GP type of things. I had to turn down a life long wanted opportunity last year because we couldn't afford it. If we'd been on the tracker, I could have done it. And more seriously we were nearly in a very serious car accident last week because we delayed getting new tyres for our car and one ruptured as we were going 100kph down the motorway! Stupid of us to have made that decision, but under financial pressure we've been making this sort of choice for years. I know I'm being a bit overdramatic now, but I'm just a little all over the place with this news.

(And to think of people who have lost their homes and marriage destroyed through the stress when they should have been on trackers. Unforgivable.)

I wish everyone else the very best of luck and really hope everyone gets their trackers back.


----------



## PJDCol (29 Aug 2016)

Yes this fight has been going on for years and its great to see people getting results. But again I am also still angry on my side that nothing has happened with my bank. I have been chasing this for years and hoping personally it will soon come to an end because it does make you go mental!!!!

Without putting more thoughts in your head that might cause more distress but you may be entitled to some compensation or sum for lost value. You should check all the writing in the letter if it advises you to contact someone (i.e. solicitor) on the matter.

Congratulations anyway


----------



## danika05 (29 Aug 2016)

Thanks PJ, yes, there is a lot to think about. 

I'm wishing you all the best of luck with your cases, I sincerely hope you get resolution very soon. It's terrible that it has been going on so long. Its effing terrible it happened in the first place!!!


----------



## mister32 (29 Aug 2016)

It would be great if someone could maintain a list of the types of cases returned to tracker. For each bank. It seems Aib are actively returning people.

Danika, you think after you moved house and then fixed you were entitled you tracker.

Do you know if this new loan was originally tracker? You said it wasn't?
It seems unusual for a loan issued at variable to have a clause offering tracker at end of fixed period.

I say this because I started on tracker, fixed and have yet to be put back on tracker.

I support you 100% and I know you're entitled to it if Aib put you back because I know what they're like.


----------



## lollipop67 (30 Aug 2016)

Danika, I am in the same position as you and I got a letter from AIB last week too.  My situation is - bought house with ex in 2003 and took out tracker mortgage.  Broke up and I bought ex out of house in Jan 2010.  Re mortgaged with AIB again and was told I couldn't have a tracker as it was a new mortgage.  Took out 2 year fixed and went on to a variable rate in Jan 2012.  Also, can't find my original mortgage papers.  Mortgage repayment went last Friday at new amount - €220 lower.  Delighted as I also didn't think I fitted in to this category.  I think my mortgage agreement must have stated that after the fixed I should be offered a new fixed, a variable rate or a tracer but of course I wasn't offered a tracker.   Will be interesting to see what next letter says about redress and compensation.  I also thought my letter was a mistake but am starting to believe it now.  Huge thanks to people who have campaigned for this.


----------



## danika05 (30 Aug 2016)

Lillipop, yes, am very interested to see what the next communication brings, and yes, MASSIVE thanks to those who had been campaining for this.


----------



## gc12312 (7 Sep 2016)

Hi all - I'm similar but a little different. My August mortgage is at the lower tracker rate (first time since 2009!) but I haven't yet received a letter. Is anyone else like me or has everyone already gotten the letter? G


----------



## imelda (26 Oct 2016)

I am wondering does anyone that if you are due a refund of your excess charges that were charged will they be paid out in November ?


----------



## PadKiss (26 Oct 2016)

Hi all, I want to give you an update on matters relating to AIB Bank. At present some customers have been restored to their proper tracker margins, some have been restored to margins that are incorrect and there is also a large bank of customers who have not been restored to their tracker margins as yet, but the investigation is ongoing. I am in constant contact with the powers involved in the process and in regard to what is coming out from AIB. In regards to the letters outlining the process for Redress, these letters should begin to arrive sometime during November. Within each letter will be an explanation of what occurred and what AIB propose to do to correct the position. When I initially got the Tracker investigation spread across all lenders the Redress process was to be adopted to all other lenders from the ongoing process within PTSB, which has had a number of failings to it. Some of these are being corrected with AIB but until the letters begin to arrive I will not be certain that my representations to AIB will have been adopted. I was assured the matters I raised would be included. 
I am now organising a public meeting for customers of AIB who are affected by what has occurred. All who believe they have a case should attend and I will outline clearly the process that will begin, commencing from the letter being sent by this lender. This matter has taken an enormous effort on my part to get to where it is now and I have only ever received resistance from the lenders in question. 
I have known from 2009 that I was correct in relation to Tracker Mortgages and actions taken by the banks had only one desired outcome, get as many customers off tracker rates as possible. *Everything was tried.*
Hopefully it is beginning to end for some but it will be ongoing for others which is shameful. I will post the date and location of the meeting in the next couple of days as my office is currently organising the location to suit most with the numbers attending. If you have any concerns in the meantime do not hesitate to contact the office on info@padraickissane.ie 
Hope that helps inform you somewhat and I know there are alot of questions which I will address at the meeting. The waiting has been difficult considering it has been ongoing since 2009 onward and still ongoing. Disgraceful is a polite way of putting it.  Padraic


----------



## mister32 (26 Oct 2016)

Padraic

Your efforts are much appreciated.

I'm looking forward to the meeting.

Best Regards


----------



## lollipop67 (26 Oct 2016)

Padraic,

Yes, thank you for all your efforts and will definitely be interested in any meeting you convene.  I am still awaiting my November letter and will share any information at that point.

Regards


----------



## MrJones (28 Oct 2016)

Hi All, just wondering are many in the same position that they are receiving a letter from AIB each month stating they are still looking into my complaint and that they will be back in touch by a end of following month. I have received such since summer and also note it is the last letter with just the date updated but also with extra spelling errors (seems to be a rushed job). Last month they updated 2016 to 20116! Many thanks.


----------



## doglvr (28 Oct 2016)

Mr. Jones. I too have been receiving these letters every month since July. Just received another one yesterday and mine too had spelling mistakes including 20116!!! First three letters said they would have a conclusion in 4 weeks. Last two letters said they hope to have a conclusion by ...... letter that arrived yesterday hoped to have conclusion by November 20th...dont believe them anymore though. Rang tracker helpline and they said could continue til early 2017.


----------



## mister32 (28 Oct 2016)

Yes I get those

Originally august 20th

Then sept 20th

Then Oct 17th

Now Nov 17th

Starts out saying
"We are sorry that you were not happy with the response from Aib..."

Sounds great all apologies and all. A sea change from demanding payment.

And promising an update in a month

I assume I'm going to be successful

But who knows?


----------



## colm2005 (26 Apr 2017)

HI 
How are people faring out with there refunds etc. My intent is to fight for more comp as what I received was an insult.  Is any one else planning on doing the same


----------



## PFS7979 (26 Apr 2017)

Colm,

Did you lose possession of the property as a result/significantly due to the incorrect rate being applied?


----------



## colm2005 (26 Apr 2017)

I didn't but came very close to  and i had to park 15k onto the back of my morgage . The 15k was missed payments over 6 years . As in I missed two payments then made the next ten and so on


----------

